# Show homers



## Simone (Apr 19, 2004)

Hello everyone!

I am very interested to get information about the “show homer” pigeons , like pictures , where I can buy them etc.

Regards
Simon from Sweden


----------



## Simone (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Simone,

Thank you for your interest in "show homers".

I'm sorry you haven't had a response to your question. Please give it some time and I'm sure you will receive an answer.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

show homers ... i reaally have no clue i have never heard of them but maybe some one will i hope you find some one


----------



## Simone (Apr 19, 2004)

Hello and thanks for the replay,

I got a picture if that will help .This is really an amazing pigeon, love from the first sight


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Simone,

Are those your birds or just pictures that you found? Awesome pigeons in either case. I think George Simon on this list might be able to help you a bit.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*American Show Racer:::the Bird Of Dignity*



Simone said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am very interested to get information about the “show homer” pigeons , like pictures , where I can buy them etc.
> 
> ...


HELLO SIMONE,Welcome to pigeon talk.There are about 5 or 6 different show homer types. I raise AMERICAN SHOW RACERS, "THE BIRD OF DIGNITY".I do not sell birds at this time,but here is the web site, www.americanshowracer.com go to the site and enjoy the bird of dignity GEORGE SIMON of CALIFORNIA


----------



## Simone (Apr 19, 2004)

george simon said:


> HELLO SIMONE,Welcome to pigeon talk.There are about 5 or 6 different show homer types. I raise AMERICAN SHOW RACERS, "THE BIRD OF DIGNITY".I do not sell birds at this time,but here is the web site, www.americanshowracer.com go to the site and enjoy the bird of dignity GEORGE SIMON of CALIFORNIA



Thanks George!!


edit: are those "show racers" the same? I am not shore?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Not A Racer*

SIMONE, The AMERICAN SHOW RACER is not a racer .The bird was developed from racing homers ,thats why the word racer appears in the name of the breed.I hope you have gone to the web site.The pictures will tell you much about this truly fine bird.You will be able to contact some one through this site that can better help you in your quest for a show homer type.The big shows in GERMANY have many of these birds. Once again good luck in your quest for a show homer type. GEORGE SIMON


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi George,

Therefore SHOW RACERS are SHOW HOMERS? Can we make that conclusion?


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Well whatever they are they are good regal looking birds!

I have never seen them unfortuanatly Can you loft fly these birds at least???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here are some Homers I rehabbed years ago, and they were show homers.

They are stocky & heavy set birds that look like homing pigeons, but they don't have the short beaks.

They are named after tanks... 

The first picture is of "Panser" she is quite gorgious, the pic doesn't do her justice.

The second picture is of "Metilda" on her "party nest." I call her "Tilly" for short. She is a doll with wonderful personality. The owner was going to destroy them, because they were not going to be shown anymore.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*German Beauty*

SIMONE, The pictures that you show are GERMAN BEAUTY HOMERS which is one of the show type homers.Some of the other types are ENGLISH SHOW HOMER, GENUINE HOMER" , "ENGLISH EXHIBITION HOMER", " AMERICAN SHOW RACER " and the "GIANT HOMER". The German Beauty is a very nice bird. The American Show Racer is also a very fine bird I belive that either one would be a good bird for you,I must tell you that the American show racer is a differcult bird to breed,I do not know about the German Beauty. Both are good birds.Good luck.  GEORGE SIMON


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i loved all the pics of the birds but i like Metilda the best  it has a cute little beak


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michael,

Thanks, Tilly is a lovely hen but quite a handful....to hold, I mean...she is a hefty weight.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

hahaha our pigeons are farly skinny but i think they look obeist when the puff up their feathers


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

heres an example 










before the gold premium feed










thats stach  after the gold prem. pigeon feed hahahaha


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I Wish*

I wish you persons that don't know any thing about show homers would stop cluttering up this post,with meanless photos that may confuse the person which I an trying to help. AT one time the show racer was required to race in order to be shown. GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

george simon said:


> I wish you persons that don't know any thing about show homers would stop cluttering up this post,with meanless photos that may confuse the person which I an trying to help. AT one time the show racer was required to race in order to be shown. GEORGE



George,

Thank you for your observation.

I posted pictures of my show homers, because that is what they are, if they aren't please ADVISE me and I will delete them.

I asked earlier if SHOW homers are indeed RACING homers, if not I will delete them.


----------



## Simone (Apr 19, 2004)

I think the German beauty homer is the most beautifull among the "homers" , here is a link for the GB homers. http://www.raceduen.dk/ then galleri, its called Skønhedsbrevduer in Denmark.
I have been searching on google for two days now , and cant find breeders or any website for this kind of pigeon and if google cant help I don’t know how I will find anything . this pigeon is very famous in Germany ,so I think if I write in “douche” and search on google I would find something, but I cant write “douche “ or wat they call it in Germany….

Edit “douche” = "Deutsch" 

Thanks Trees


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Simone said:


> I think the German beauty homer is the most beautifull among the "homers" , here is a link for the GB homers. http://www.raceduen.dk/
> I have been searching on google for two days now , and cant find breeders or any website for this kind of pigeon and if google cant help I don’t know how I will find anything . this pigeon is very famous in Germany ,so I think if I write in *“douche”* and search on google I would find something, but I cant write “douche “ or wat they call it in Germany….



The word is *Deutsch"* Perhaps you can ask our member Larry Cologne, he resides in Germany and has a wealth of information on pigeons, especially ferals there.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Confusing*

 TREESA, The birds in your first post look like very nice racing homers, and people do show them.There is an other type called SHOW RACING HOMER and that what you have in a later post. People do confuse the AMERICAN SHOW RACER and THE SHOW RACING HOMER so the BEAR and SCOUT are in fact show racing homers.This type was used in the early development of the AMERICAN SHOW RACER.So the roots of the ASR go back to the show racing homer.That's why I never questioned those pictures. I hope I have clear up this. The names of these 2 birds are confusing to many. GEORGE


----------



## Wendigo (Sep 23, 2005)

*German Beauty Homers*

Those are indeed German Beauty Homers George is right. However you all forgot about the Show Type Raceing Homer. This is an in between sized Homer it's bigger than a raceing Homer but smaller than an American Show Racer. One of my good friends raises German Beauty Homers and has some for sale if you are sill looking for them. There is a pair listed on egg-bid right now. They are not that great I have no idea what the age of them is. The German Beautys my friend has, raise there own young and are true to the standard. Just let me know. If you have any questions on any type of Homer I would be pleased to help.
Wendigo


----------

